# Home gym..... Equipment??



## wlaffey2005 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi guys finally have shed ready now to get the equipment I have roughly £500 to spend height is my only restriction I have 2m exact so racks are out.

I have my rubber flooring down already, insulated and wired up!!

I was thinking of :

Bodymax CF353 Olympic Competitor BenchBodymax 100Kg Olympic Rubber Radial Barbell Kit with 6' Barsome decent dumbells,

do any of you guys know anything the *Bodymax CF399 Lat Attachment *

*
*

*
*and if its any use?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/deluxe-strength-package.php

rack. pully attachment. bench. 100kg olly bar set up.

£500.

i have this and its perfect.

sorry just read your height restriction ... but i THINK ... if you lose the attachment.. it may be under 2M.. try giving them a call


----------



## wlaffey2005 (Dec 15, 2010)

Luke thats what I wanted from the start, but dont have the height definitely will not be able to do a pull up!!!


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

i dont even use it for pullups ...

its for safety when im squatting


----------

